# Frost Hook



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ever see one do this. been using this hook for several month now , (camera phone) after taking a closer look at it, we noticed alot of the welds never held


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

View attachment 35172
.............


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's gotta be a defective unit. You can plainly see it tore apart at the seams. Cool pics though...


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

From my engineering background, it appears to that the hook was overstressed. The problem started because of some under par welds, but the major damage was created from to much force. That is why the metal is sheared. That takes some serious force to rip that thick steel.
Nice pic!(s) HEHEHE! Get it!xysport


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

if you only knew what kind of stress that was under. sometimes i just dont understand our foreman they should of used the hammer, his attitude is to get it done no matter what


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds like you need to have a talk with him!


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Drottlawn;518398 said:


> From my engineering background, it appears to that the hook was overstressed. The problem started because of some under par welds, but the major damage was created from to much force.


lol, it takes an engineering background to figure that out?

we have a frost tooth, its smaller because we use it on our backhoes but i could see how that could happen...i'm just suprised that it broke before the hoe ran out of juice


----------



## ex-plower (Sep 25, 2007)

StoneDevil;518149 said:


> ever see one do this. been using this hook for several month now , (camera phone) after taking a closer look at it, we noticed alot of the welds never held


It looks to me like he was just pulling good and straight. If the welds where junk and that was only a few months old, I'd be calling up the salesman and telling him to get his butt over there and inspect that thing. If you didn't have to modify it I'd say it was meant for that machine. That would indicate that it was built for that machine and will take what it will put out. Not only that but unless he was in rock, I can't believe that he was ripping up that much frost.


----------



## SE+C (Oct 28, 2007)

Stone devil what were you guys digging in that ripped that thing to shreds, and what size machine do you have that on.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

looks to be a 200 size trackhoe...maybe a 15ton


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

The welds did not hold. Where there was adequate welding you can see that it ripped the steel. Which it should do if the welds are correct according to material.


----------



## VeePlow (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks like it should have had some gusseting inside the pin lugging rather than just a boxed-plate. That tooth is putting a lot of leverage on that relatively flat mount. Some angles would have distributed the force better through the curl.

Broken stuff sucks.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

frozen ground is hard!

it looks like it broke on the curl......maybe maxing out the curl and the crowd and then maybe a little curl pressure then pushing the stick forward? regardless it shouldnt have broke like that but stuff will happen

we have ripped the floor out of many buckets pry-ing rock when we should have used a hammer. but i have never used a frost tooth, i have wanted one for shearing tree roots but never bought one

pry the thing back together and flux-core it at 300a and give her a gusset or two and it will give you years more service


----------



## jmf (Mar 7, 2008)

It is not the welds but the size/strength of the plate. The plate should be stronger than the tooth. Since the plate is weaker than the tooth it was bent at its middle which caused the top edge of the plate to cup and tear from the welds. Once the top was breached the leverage of the tooth tore the remainder of the plate easier than the frozen ground.

jmf


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

its on a 320 and metal slag from a old steel mill


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm glad years ago I bought a super well made Werk Brau ripper for my old 510B.That baby made me some serious money ripping seamed rock in foundations,general trenching.Never broke it like that but have gone through a few teeth and shanks. Have to adapt it over to my new 410G now.


----------

